# Help...My dog attacks me!!



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I need help please..

Everytime I play with Belinha she starts biting me. Her teeth are really sharp so it hurts soo much







. She gets a bit too excited when someone plays with her and starts biting. She thinks that she is playing when she bites. When she starts biting I usually just stop playing with her and leave her alone, but that dosont seem to be working. I need help. Oh and I forgot to mention that she loves biting feet. Everytime I walk by her she goes streight to my feet and sinks her teeth in it. I cant even walk without her being stuck on my feet biting it. I think its because I usually stay with socks on so she might be attractive to that. She does this to everyone that walks by her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know how you feel ... I went through that with my first Malt, Rosebud (1989-2002), and was totally unprepared for it. K & C did it too, but I was at least prepared. We had a thread here on SM recently on this same subject. Hopefully, it can be of some help.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21402


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

The thread shown above is one that I started. Believe it or not Molly has actually gotten a little better with the steps that I have taken. I know how much it hurts when they bite - their teeth are REALLY sharp. Good luck.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I havent seen that thread.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That thread has some great suggestions. 

Puppy teeth are usually the worst. They are so sharp. A lot of Maltese puppies do this but eventually grow out of the behavior.

You said that when you play with her and she starts biting you stop. That is exactly what you need to do. Remember to be very consistent about it. Don't let her get away with the play biting sometimes and not others. If you do, then she will think she just has to be persistent to get her way.

Also, for the feet you may have seen in the other thread the suggestion about bitter apple. I would spray it on my socks. That should definately help.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe you shld tell her in a loud firm voice No! or Be Nice!
Once my malt outgrew the sock chasing and biting stage she bites hard while playing, I just stay still with her mouth clamped on my hand and say NO! BE NICE! They want to please and I find immediatly she loosens her bite. I don;t think they realize their little strength and just get carried away.








Remember she has only been in this world a very short time. Tell everyone to have patience.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

When mine get a bit too enthusiastic when playing
and use their teeth I grab their facial hair with the
fingers near the ones they're biting and pull lightly.
They get the point and stop. I don't do it meanly
but in a way that says I'm not liking what you're doing.
I also tell them not to bite at the same time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I need help please..
> 
> Everytime I play with Belinha she starts biting me. Her teeth are really sharp so it hurts soo much
> 
> ...


Yup, we just graduated from that stage. It does pass--you have to be really consistant and telling them NO and doing whatever you find works for you to get them to stop--walking away, etc. 

My Cam (who passed) was a pants chaser and feet nipper.

That said, Ollie has been nippy with my hands lately when playing. What works for me for some reason is if I make a fist and hold it to his nose and say NO BITING. It has nothing to do with me wanting to sock him in the nose, lol, it's just that when my fingers are lose he likes to nip at them when playing. If I ball them up into a fist he stops. Hey, whatever works. Overall now he KNOWS he's not supposed to be nipping people's skin--he's just being fresh.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Chester bites when he gets really playful. He has also been known to rip a pair of pants or two. If we say NO firmly he usually lets go. Occasionally we will have to yell it (which I dont like to do) to get him to stop.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Be firm but dont yell when telling beli "NO".. you could also grab Beli and place her on her back and hold her like that for a few seconds. This will put her in a submissive position and tell her brain that you are in charge. Also that you dont like the action. Whatever form of training you choose to use just be consistent.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Its been a while since I've been around puppies, but I remember when Harley was really little we would always distract her with her chew bone when she tried nipping shoes, socks, or body parts. It satisfied her urge to chew and distracted her from what she was doing. It was also a good way to show her what she was allowed to chew on and what she wasn't.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the helpful tips everyone!


----------

